# [PEDIDO] circuito Emisor/receptor mas basico que conoscan...



## pianos (Mar 20, 2008)

hola gente soy nuevo en esto.. y me gustaria empezar a fabricar algun circuito de Radio
mi intensión es hacer un circuito de emisor y otro recepteor par prender un led.. lo mas basico y barato.. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## bluetoothman (Mar 20, 2008)

ese proyecto esta precisamente explicado en freewebs.com/glafebre usando un par emisor/receptor de rf.
Si quieres hacerlo bien sencillo y económico te aconsejo compres un timbre inalámbrico que te sale muy barato y facil de modificar.


----------



## pianos (Mar 21, 2008)

gracias.. seria este aca: "CONTROL DE RELES A DISTANCIA POR RF"? o es otro? estoy buscando solamente prender un rele, asi enciendo una luz o algo


----------

